# Anyone familiar with the joint pain treatment involving gin and raisins?



## Geezerette (May 14, 2014)

It pops up often in various health and alternative medicine columns in the paper and magazines. Recipe is to get golden raisins, put them in a dish, cover with gin, let set until the gin is all evaporated but the raisins aren't dried out, then eat 9 of them a day, keeping them in a covered jar. Repeat the soaking with more raisins etc as necessary. They say it takes about a week for the raisins to be ready. The testimonials say it helps people's joint and arthritis pain. 

I decided to try it, in a small way. Got a couple of very small mini bottles of very good gin, the raisins, and started the process this aft. I put them in a fairly flat soup bowl, hoping it would help speed evaporation, and covered it with a paper napkin. Napkin because I am concerned it might draw fruit flies. I'll let you folks know what happens. Only used about 1/3 of a box, didn't want to waste them if it didn't work.


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

No gluten helped me with joint pain.  Been gluten free, red meat free, soda free for over 2 years now and I don't take drugs for my RA.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2014)

I heard about that on the Dr.Oz show, here's some info from one of his sites...



> *Chopped Garlic and Honey/Turmeric Powder and Milk for Joint Pain*
> 
> 
> _Method_: For the first step*, *chop garlic and add to 1 tablespoon of honey. For the second step, add 1 teaspoon turmeric powder to a half a glass of warm milk. Swallow the honey-garlic mixture and chase it with the milk mixture.
> ...


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

I guess I better go get some gin!


----------



## Rainee (May 15, 2014)

This sounds great and I am going to give it a try for sure. I take turmeric capsules so maybe they might work better with 
a glass of warm milk n honey.. not keen on garlic though.. but anything is worth a try even the gin and raisins I`ll give that a go too.. 
Geezerette..  will be looking to see how you are going with that .. its good to share what you try it might help others..thanks for sharing..


----------



## d0ug (May 15, 2014)

I know people drunk on gin feel no pain. HA HA
  It goes nothing to fix the underlying problem. Pain usually is caused by the cartilage disappearing in the joint bone to bone arthritis. Simple fix is to eat more cartilage. Knox gelatin is cartilage.


----------



## That Guy (May 15, 2014)

d0ug said:


> I know people drunk on gin feel no pain. HA HA
> It goes nothing to fix the underlying problem. Pain usually is caused by the cartilage disappearing in the joint bone to bone arthritis. Simple fix is to eat more cartilage. Knox gelatin is cartilage.



Jello Shots . . . ?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 16, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I heard about that on the Dr.Oz show, here's some info from one of his sites...


I also read about the turmeric milk for inflammation (posted the youtube video on the inflammation thread here)
It says you should heat the turmeric on slow heat with water and make a thinnish paste, which you then allow to cool, and store in the refrigerator. 
To make the Golden Milk, you heat the milk (which can be cow, goat, soy, coconut milk, etc,) and then add some honey and the spoon of turmeric paste, and drink that. The video said you would notice a difference in joint pain in a few days. 

I only have part of a spice container of turmeric, so I just added some to my warm milk (actually chai tea latte), and drank that. Now I am going to go on Amazon and order a pound of turmeric, so I can make the paste and use that instead.
I also added some to my morning coffee, along with the coconut oil. Not Starbucks quality or taste; but drinkable....


----------



## Kaya (May 16, 2014)

There is glucosamine with msg for joints too. Heard about it when my dog was having probs. I asked if there was one for humans and they said it was the same thing. I tried it for awhile, but it gave my GERD a hard time so I stopped. Not eating gluten has been the biggest help.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 16, 2014)

Kaya said:


> There is glucosamine with msg for joints too. Heard about it when my dog was having probs. I asked if there was one for humans and they said it was the same thing. I tried it for awhile, but it gave my GERD a hard time so I stopped. Not eating gluten has been the biggest help.


Kaya, I think that you are thinking of MSM rather than msg for joints. I got a container of msm powder, and I add that to juice and take it to help with joint pain. I also use DMSO, which is made from wood resin, and the msm comes from dmso. The American Indians used to use the resin from the trees to treat different things, and this is kind of a modern version of doing that. 
I spray dmso on my bad knees, and on my shoulders after my shower. I read that it helps your hair, so I also put some on my hair, and I think it is growing faster, and it is definitely getting thicker.


----------



## Kaya (May 16, 2014)

Yes. MSM. Sorry.


----------

